# Pictures of Bruce!!!



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

I just added an avatar and I have more pictures of Bruce and his tank to share!!!
P.S. The one of his tank is old.. I moved the cave the the left back corner and added shells and rocks around the cave.
https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=f73ba5e274&view=att&th=13144ee7bc87a3c7&attid=0.4&disp=inline&realattid=f_gqbjok2y3&zw
https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...ttid=0.3&disp=inline&realattid=f_gqbjo0nu2&zw
https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...ttid=0.2&disp=inline&realattid=f_gqbjnt7c1&zw
https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...ttid=0.1&disp=inline&realattid=f_gqbjnbox0&zw


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Links don't go any where for me


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

ughhh
lemme try this


----------



## silent069 (Jul 4, 2011)

just make a free account at photobucket.com or link them from facebook or something.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Just go's to google mail.


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here they are!!! The pictures really aren't good.... He has reddish pink on his fins too. http://i51.tinypic.com/25kmphh.jpg
http://i54.tinypic.com/r0xerk.jpg


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

More coming soon also some of my new albino cory cats.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice little tank!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

He's a veiltail. He's pretty though.


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

I know he is a veiltail. I really want a halfmoon butterfly 
I saw a really cool black, red and yellow veiltail at Petco and he looked really healthy and big. I wanted him SO bad but I dont have the room


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I always tell myself that a better betta is coming unless I fell that he is THE one.


----------

